#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  狼舞報到!

## bluewolf

我是一個多月前辦帳號的永蒼狼之舞。
不過幾天前才通過驗證，
現在來跟大家報到啦！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

狼舞你好，我是伊默兒，別名野魂，種族是學者龍owO/
為了讓大家更了解你
請多參考弦月的
新獸入版須知
避免灌水
希望能多注意報到文這點~ OWO
另外也歡迎到廣場(首頁下方的聊天室)坐坐(?

----------


## 傑諾

歡迎歡迎，這裡是已經把小說新的一章跳票許久的傑諾，種族是狼
興趣是UTAU及寫文章（因為常常腦洞大開，所以每次都在限制中，因為靈感和腦洞有差別，寫校園變成魔幻就搞笑了wwwww）
正在學習電繪（不過因為沒有板子，鼠繪又有點……雖然爪繪還ok啦……）
頭像不是我自己畫的，謝謝
然後雷點……沒什麼特別的雷點，基本上都是常見的，可能還會更少一點（如果不是故意的我可以忍耐啦，不過人的忍耐力是有限的，請注意用詞哦）
糟糕，想不到要說什麼了X﹏X
希望能好好相處哦 o(*￣▽￣*)ブ
對了對了，有空可以去聊天室和大家聊天哦，至於在哪裡……我覺得如果這一個月你有仔細檢查首頁應該看得到才對，不過還是說一下吧，就在首頁下面哦

----------


## bluewolf

這邊是獸設：
屬性：冰、風、雷、生命
種族：生命之冰元素精靈和風暴魔狼的混血兒。
外觀：乍看之下只是一頭藍白色的狼，但身邊會時不時出現冰或風的魔法球,生氣時眼睛和爪子會出現電光，身邊有能夠回復體力及傷勢的生命光環。
特性：因有一半元素精靈血統，其它的元素精靈會被我所吸引、
因有生命光環的緣故，身邊常有超大量的生命體（因為只要待在我身邊，傷勢就會得到改善）

接上面的：
技能:
電磁力場、生命光環（被動）
自然的眷顧、風暴的回聲、超回復（主動）
大絕：
1、「在終結之前再次閃耀」
2、「元素陷阱」
3、「自然之歌」
所屬：肉盾、補助、控制型
興趣：閱讀、傾聽自然。





> 會員bluewolf，請勿連續回文，這裡已經幫你做了合併，希望以後可以改進
> —管理員  弦月

----------


## 曜狼

是新獸！OqO（口水
雖然沒有圖，不過獸設光看文字就覺得滿清楚的，而且是複合式屬性嗎XD
不少地方跟我的獸設相性不錯呢，生命與電磁場（我的是電漿），私心大愛這種～

不過除此之外我好像不知道要回什麼（#
總之很高興認識你，歡迎四處晃晃，然後到聊天室坐坐吧>wO/
板龜有遵守、談吐有尊重，這裡就是你的新家～

然後回文有編輯的功能喔
可以將你上一篇的回覆編輯加上新內容，而不用再新開一個回覆
下次就善用一下吧！

----------


## 傑克

狼舞你好，這裡是傑克//
本身的興趣是拉琴、寫小說、看小說還有放空(###
雖然喜歡畫畫但是畫出來連我自己都會嚇到趕快關掉電腦(誤
所以目前正在努力學習繪畫(? 希望到時候能有個成果出來(#
然後還有就是其實我加入獸圈到現在也不過9個多月，
所以有時反倒是我踩到新獸的雷(掩面
如果我有甚麼做的不妥的地方歡迎提出喔(?(鞠躬(?
總之歡迎你的到來OwO//

----------


## 弦月

狼舞你好～這裡是弦月喔～
首先，請不要連續回文，文章內容也可以再充實（詳細可以看我在肉球版的那篇置頂文（？
總之哈囉請多指教（？
覺得你的獸設超帥的ＷＷ希望哪天可以看到圖Ｗ
然後主頁下方有個聊天室，有空就進去坐坐、泡泡茶是認識大家的好方法（？
最後歡迎你來到狼之樂園
祝你在這裡玩得開心～

----------

